# Import Nissan March Super Turbo or Parts



## weeeeeeed (Aug 20, 2004)

Hello

Could anyone tell me where I can find a Nissan March Super Turbo or Parts? Here in Germany nowhere is one like this aviable. Where can I buy a complete car or parts of the turbo(which engine needs the turbo)?

please help me


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no need to post the same question in a new thread


----------

